# Pepperball instructor/armorer



## irishsnipe (Nov 24, 2006)

Maynard Police department will be hosting a two day course by pepperball technologies inc. to certifity officers as an instructor and armorer for pepperball systems. Price for both days is $395 class will be held Aug 6th and 7th. You may attend one day, instructor or armorer and receive a $170 discount. For more information or to register visit pepperball.com or contact Karen Buchholz, Training Coordinator via email at [email protected] or by calling toll-free (877) 887-3773. Local contact is Officer Chris Sweeney, [email protected] or 978-897-1011


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## irishsnipe (Nov 24, 2006)

Change in dates for training. New dates will be August 10th and 11th, all other information to remain the same.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If you guys need people to attend so you can use them as targets id like to volunteer muscles, stewie, gargamel and esk....enjoy.


----------

